# Bob Paris on bodybuilding



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## musclepump (Mar 15, 2007)

That way gay.

Oh... 

haha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2007)

musclepump said:


> That way gay.
> 
> Oh...
> 
> haha



beat me to it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2007)

he did have a good physique.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> he did have a good physique.



But...

gay


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2007)

musclepump said:


> But...
> 
> gay



I'd say 90% of those guys are either gay or they participate in homosexual activities to make $$.  Just ask flex wheeler about being a man-whore (to men).  Charles Glass is the madame.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I'd say 90% of those guys are either gay or they participate in homosexual activities to make $$.  Just ask flex wheeler about being a man-whore (to men).  Charles Glass is the madame.



Gregg Valentino spews on this all the time.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I'd say 90% of those guys are either gay or they participate in homosexual activities to make $$.  Just ask flex wheeler about being a man-whore (to men).  Charles Glass is the madame.



you're saying that 90% of all pro bodybuilders are either gay or sell themselves?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2007)

I was exaggerating the number.  But I would venture to say that a number of them do fall in that catergory.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

I like his philosophy and outlook. Looks like he had his shit together well.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like his philosophy and outlook. *Looks like he had his shit together well*.



yea, it was packed in there tight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> yea, it was packed in there tight.



oooOOOO00000ooooo


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like his philosophy and outlook. Looks like he had his shit together well.



yes, and he is intelligent.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> yes, and he is intelligent.



Have you ever read his autobiorgraphy, "Gorilla Suit"?

It is a really good read.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 17, 2007)

Arnold was a male prostitute before he hit it big.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Arnold was a male prostitute before he hit it big.




Where did you hear that?  I wouldn't deny it though.....I think all those BB'ers are suspect.  It is a very "dirty" lifestyle from the way they talk about it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Arnold was a male prostitute before he hit it big.



you have proof of that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Gregg Valentino spews on this all the time.


Now THERE is a good role model  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> he did have a good physique.


Paris had an awesome physique.  IMO an almost flawless combination of mass and symmetry.  Late in his career he openly admitted he was gay.  So what?  At least he wasn't sucking dick for GH and steroids, now that is something to laugh about.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 17, 2007)

Such a long gone era, wow.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2007)

it doesnt make any sense when he said he is against anabolic, but he uses them..


----------



## musclepump (Mar 18, 2007)

Arnold didn't get fucked in the ass by guys, but he was big into the muscle worship thing.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2007)

sara said:


> it doesnt make any sense when he said he is against anabolic, but he uses them..



He spoke of the internal struggle it caused, but his main point I do believe was that it became an increasing 'need' along with using more and more just to be an acceptable bodybuilder on stage. Nowadays Bob wouldn't be anyone even in the NPC much less on a pro stage, because of his being so 'small.'


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Humm I thought this topic was about Bob's views towards steroid abuse in the world of bodybuilding.  You guys sound like a bunch of little 12 year olds.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Mudge said:


> He spoke of the internal struggle it caused, but his main point I do believe was that it became an increasing 'need' along with using more and more just to be an acceptable bodybuilder on stage. Nowadays Bob wouldn't be anyone even in the NPC much less on a pro stage, because of his being so 'small.'




He wasn't talking about steroid use.  He was talking about steroid abuse and how steroids turned bodybuilding into a freak show rather then a compition of bodies of art as it should be.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Back in the 70's and early 80's basically anyone with some work ethic could make a run at a bodybuilding comp at least at the novice level.  Bodybuilding has since closed the doors on the majority of want to be bodybuilders unless they are willing to take steroids.  Instead of growing it has become just the opposite so people have turned to "fitness" instead.  
Go to the gym and watch the routines that are handed down day after day by the personel trainers. they are far from that of a bodybuilders.  In fact I don't know of one PT at my gym that has a bodybuilder client.


----------

